# Mit welchem AVR Musik vom Smartphone streamen?



## Gonzberg (24. Januar 2014)

Liebe Community,


ich bin gerade in der Enscheidungsphase für einen neuen AVR, nachdem mein AVR 255 leider einen Defekt hat.
Nach tagelangem Rumgeier (einen Tag der, am nächsten dann doch wieder der andere), kann ich mich nicht entscheiden.
Sicher ist, dass es entweder der Denon x1000/x2000 oder der Yamaha RX-V475/V575 wird.
Ob ich mir die Option auf ein 7.1 System offenhalten möchte, überlege ich auch noch, aber klanglich und von den wesentlichen Features her unterscheiden sich die kleineren Modelle im Grunde nicht von den größeren.

Was mir bei der Entscheidung aber wirklich helfen würde, wäre zu wissen, mit welchem der Geräte ich einfacher Musik, die auf dem Smartphone liegt, einfacher abspielen kann. Natürlich ohne das Phone jetzt per Kabel anzustecken. Mit dem Notebook sollte es ähnlich einfach funktionieren.

Problem ist, dass ich die letzten Tage wohl einfach zu viel gelesen habe und mittlerweile absolut den Durchblick verloren habe

Würde mich freuen, wenn da nochmal jemand objektiv nen Blick drauf werfen könnte

Oder sagt ihr, alles Quatsch, nicht vom AVR abhängig machen, sondern nen Bluray-Player nehmen, der das (besser) kann.
Der muss nämlich auch noch her, wird vermutlich ein Samsung FB7500, aber da blick ich auch noch nicht durch, obs da überhaupt (einfach) funktioniert.


Danke euch!


----------



## EX-Buzz (24. Januar 2014)

Ich hab den Denon x1000 bei mir und es ist absolut kein Probelm damit Musik vom Smartphone auf den AVR zu stremen. Der AVR muss halt nur im selben WLAN hängen.

Ich möchte auch nicht mehr auf den AVR verzichten,da er die Schaltzentrale bei mir zu Hause ist, da alles über ihn läuft..... PS3, Sat-Reciever, TV, FilmeHDD, AppleTV usw.


----------



## Gonzberg (24. Januar 2014)

Wie hast Du den x1000 ins WLAN bekommen? Per Acsesspoint, DLAN,...?
Oder bist Du iPhone-Nutzer und machst das per Airplay?

Ich selber bin Android User und mich würde auch interessieren, mit welchem App man das Streaming dann steuert, bzw. sich am besten eignet.


----------



## EX-Buzz (24. Januar 2014)

Der Denon ist "ganz normal" mit dem WLAN verbunden,-----*hier stand was falsches*----- . Somit taucht er bei AirPlay auch im Auswahlmenü aus.

Mit Android ist das etwas komplizierter, da sowas wie AirPlay nicht vorhanden ist. Abhilfe schafft hier "BubbleUPnP" mit dem kannst du auf DLAN fähige Geräte auch mit Android streamen.


----------



## Gonzberg (24. Januar 2014)

Das ist nicht korrekt, WLAN ist nicht integriert, es ist ein WLAN Adapter nötig. Ob Airplay jetzt eine andere Technik nutzt, kann ich aber leider auch nicht sagen.


----------



## EX-Buzz (24. Januar 2014)

Du hast natürlich recht, WLAN ist nicht integriert.

Hab eben nochmal nachgeschaut, er hängt per LAN im Netzwerk, an nem WLAN-Powerline Adapter, somit ist er halt auch per WLAN "ansprechbar".

Jedenfalls funktioniert alles ohne Probleme....


----------



## Gonzberg (24. Januar 2014)

Danke, guter Tip mit dem BubbleUPnP!
Wie stellt man das ganze über den PC/Notebook an?


----------



## EX-Buzz (24. Januar 2014)

Beim Laptop plop der AVR im MediaPlayer auf, denke mal das müsste dann über DLAN laufen. Ich hab mir da keine tieferen Gedanken gemacht, der Denon war da absolut pflegeleicht in der Integration und Kommunikation mit allen Zuspielern im Netzwerk


----------



## Gonzberg (24. Januar 2014)

Weißt Du, wie das mit einem WLAN-fähigen BlurayPlayer funktioniert, wenn man über den dann Musik streamt? Aber Du gehst ja wahrscheinlich direkt über den AVR, ist ja mit dem iPhone anscheinend echt ziemlich easy.


----------



## EX-Buzz (27. Januar 2014)

Sry, keine Ahnung wie das funktioniert bzw wie das ablaufen wird.

Das ist wirklich so easy, dass das selbst meine 89-jährige Oma verstanden hat, nachdem ich ihr gezeigt habe, wie sie bei Spotify an ihre Schlager kommt.  Danach konnt ich mir 1h Schlager in 5.1 anhören .....  

Wieso möchtest denn unbebdingt nen WLAN-fähigen BluRay Player haben? Nen einfachen für nen fuffi und das gesparrte Geld lieber in den AVR investieren ist denke cih die bessere Variante.


----------



## AeroX (27. Januar 2014)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Nen einfachen für nen fuffi und das gesparrte Geld lieber in den AVR investieren ist denke cih die bessere Variante.



Das denke ich auch. Habe mir auch vor kurzem einen günstigen Samsung blue Ray player gekauft und den einfach an den avr angeschlossen. Mit dem Musik streaming funktioniert wirklich einfach und zuverlässig! 

MfG


----------



## Gonzberg (27. Januar 2014)

Jo im Grunde schon richtig, allerdings isst das Auge ja auch mit.
Ausserdem finde ich es persönlich wichtig, dass der Player ein Display hat.

Ich habe jetzt mal den Pioneer BDT 160K und den Samsung BD-F7500 bestellt und werde die mal vergleichen, beide auch mit WLAN.

Ist ja schon erschreckend, wenn man liest, was für große Serienstreuungen die Geräte teilweise haben...

Receiver ist jetzt übrigens der X2000 geworden.


----------



## Mayday1980 (28. Januar 2014)

ich hab den Yamaha RX-V573 und dort ist es mittels der Yamaha App möglich vom Handy zu Streamen. Genauso kannst du den AVR mittels Handy bedienen, wenn du mal nicht mehr in reichweite der Fernbedinung bist.


----------

